# Anyone applying under Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) ?



## gaurav_gk (Jul 24, 2012)

Anyone applying under the Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) ? 
I have just initiated my process and was wondering if there were folks who had taken the 190 route ?

cheers
~g


----------



## januarian (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, it's the Indonesian who asks a lot of question. leaving a footprint.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 24, 2012)

So application for skill assessment to ACS has been sent on 25-07-2012....
The first wait begins...


----------



## januarian (Jul 24, 2012)

hi, I've been reading the new skill select scheme. It said that your occupation must be listed in SOL, while your occupation is not listed. Is it still possible to apply for 190?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 24, 2012)

No.
you need to be on the *Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List *(Schedule 1 and Schedule 2).


----------



## januarian (Jul 24, 2012)

OIC, so how does this work? you need to wait nomination after this?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 24, 2012)

After (if at all) I get a positive ACS and an IELTS score of 7 or above, I will file my EOI and hope some province or employer nominates me.


----------



## voxtro (May 17, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Anyone applying under the Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) ?
> I have just initiated my process and was wondering if there were folks who had taken the 190 route ?
> 
> cheers
> ~g


I'm here...


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 24, 2012)

hey voxtro,

whats you current status ?
IELTS and ACS Done ? EOI sent ?


----------



## shinta (Dec 6, 2007)

hey gaurav_gk ...... any update....


----------



## kayvee20 (Sep 18, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> After (if at all) I get a positive ACS and an IELTS score of 7 or above, I will file my EOI and hope some province or employer nominates me.


Do you have an agent or are you filing the EOI by yourself.

Karen


----------



## kayvee20 (Sep 18, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Anyone applying under the Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) ?
> I have just initiated my process and was wondering if there were folks who had taken the 190 route ?
> 
> cheers
> ~g


I plan to do the same.....asap....IELTS not yet done.....

Karen


----------



## blackpanther (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am planning to apply for PR (190 sub class). 

Me? 6+ year of exp in software testing with degree in electrical eng.

are you having any info about the openings related to functional testing/software testing in australia?


----------



## mrgeminian (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello all folks here...I have applied 190 State nominated visa..lets cee what happens? Stay in touch who have also applied it on skill select. ok


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

mrgeminian said:


> Hello all folks here...I have applied 190 State nominated visa..lets cee what happens? Stay in touch who have also applied it on skill select. ok


Hi mrgeminian,
I have also applied for 190 vic SS .all documents submitted.medicals done.waiting for further processing....


----------



## mrgeminian (Aug 13, 2013)

fateh said:


> Hi mrgeminian,
> I have also applied for 190 vic SS .all documents submitted.medicals done.waiting for further processing....


That's great Mr. Fateh. When did u apply and when did u get invitation? do share some guidance...Most probably you ve done medical through 
e-medical?????m I rite?

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

Here is my timeline ,

Eoi and Ss for vic applied on same day-18 july, got invitation and approval from SS on the same day again-22 july,applied for 190 visa( offshore)-8 august,emedicals-16 august,waiting for CO.....
Thanks,
Fateh


----------



## prasanth_cheria (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

i am just begining my application by the way who is the concerned party that will be evaluating our work experience. Will that be ACS.


----------



## vnktrrd (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have just given IELTS and awaiting results.
I am planning to apply for sub class 190 and confused with the occupation as there were many with similar job responsibilities. pls help me select among the follwing SOL occupations.By the way I have been working as a systems engineer in IBM from 4 years.

Systems Analyst 261112
Analyst Programmer 261311
Developer Programmer 261312
Software Engineer 261313

Thanks a lot in advance for your help


----------



## mrgeminian (Aug 13, 2013)

fateh said:


> Here is my timeline ,
> 
> Eoi and Ss for vic applied on same day-18 july, got invitation and approval from SS on the same day again-22 july,applied for 190 visa( offshore)-8 august,emedicals-16 august,waiting for CO.....
> Thanks,
> Fateh


That's good. Fateh I m facing problem in e-medical reference slip print out. Any solution for it or I have to wait till my application get assigned CO? Secondly did u fill up 1221 form as well with application? Do reply. Thanks.

Regards,


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

Regarding referral slip, if u r not able to print it ,just copy the whole letter and paste it in a new page of microsoft word..and try to inform at the time of appointment for medicals..i think there would be no problem because they just need to see our HAP id quoted on refferal letter and the TRN no.if u want u can wait for ur CO to ask for the medicals,but if u can do it now it would just save ur time..
And i was recommended to fill forms1221 only and i have done so for myself and my spouse..i havnt filled form 80
R u using and migration agent?


----------



## mrgeminian (Aug 13, 2013)

fateh said:


> Regarding referral slip, if u r not able to print it ,just copy the whole letter and paste it in a new page of microsoft word..and try to inform at the time of appointment for medicals..i think there would be no problem because they just need to see our HAP id quoted on refferal letter and the TRN no.if u want u can wait for ur CO to ask for the medicals,but if u can do it now it would just save ur time..
> And i was recommended to fill forms1221 only and i have done so for myself and my spouse..i havnt filled form 80
> R u using and migration agent?


Actually , the link of referral slip is not opening when I click on referral slip link. Some times it diverts me to the login page of any login and password (I still not have any e-medical login and password). So I have no HAP id just TRN number. It means I have to fill 1221 form for me and for my spouse as well. I have not hired any migration agent. and you?

Regards,


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

I am also doing by my own; no agent...r u not getting any option to attach form 1221 as I got........did u fill form 80( i couldnt get any option to attchch form 80), very confusing...


----------



## meg17 (Oct 7, 2013)

im on 190 visa type in Oz.. best is be calm as it will take time n patience ..all the best


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

gaurav_gk said:


> Anyone applying under the Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) ?
> I have just initiated my process and was wondering if there were folks who had taken the 190 route ?
> 
> cheers
> ~g


Me!  What state are you trying to get the nomination from? I've just lodged my visa application a couple of days ago, and waiting for CO


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

fateh said:


> I am also doing by my own; no agent...r u not getting any option to attach form 1221 as I got........did u fill form 80( i couldnt get any option to attchch form 80), very confusing...


Is it required to fill out forms 1221 and 80? I'm very confused about the section in form 1221 where we are supposed to write our intended date of arrival - we don't even know when the grant will be, so how?  Under the name of each applicant, there should be a list of all required attachments, and it should say 'form 1221' or whatever, and next to it there's a link to attach it.. Yes, I agree, the attachments section is VERY confusing, not to mention you can't preview your attachments or remove them


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

mrgeminian said:


> That's good. Fateh I m facing problem in e-medical reference slip print out. Any solution for it or I have to wait till my application get assigned CO? Secondly did u fill up 1221 form as well with application? Do reply. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,


Can you not get the reference letter to open at all? It might be that your pop-ups are blocked.. If they are, there'll be this picture on the far right of your address bar which appears you click on the link to open the referral letter, and if you click the picture you can also choose to allow pop-ups, which would hopefully make the letter appear. I also had the same problem, and allowing pop-ups solved it


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

What states is everyone going for, or already got the SS from?


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

fateh said:


> Regarding referral slip, if u r not able to print it ,just copy the whole letter and paste it in a new page of microsoft word..and try to inform at the time of appointment for medicals..i think there would be no problem because they just need to see our HAP id quoted on refferal letter and the TRN no.if u want u can wait for ur CO to ask for the medicals,but if u can do it now it would just save ur time..
> And i was recommended to fill forms1221 only and i have done so for myself and my spouse..i havnt filled form 80
> R u using and migration agent?


I think you need to have the original referall letter (and not just a copy paste) because after your medicals are done, it will turn into an 'information sheet' (which is the same thing, except with statuses of your health checks and a different title). This information sheet needs to be provided to DIAC when applying for the visa..


----------



## eng.vinodshinde (Jan 5, 2014)

I have applied to state nomination NSW, Visa 190 on 3rd of December what are the next things to which I should be prepared ?


----------



## staffordshiregirl (Nov 4, 2013)

My husband and I are just mulling over applying for a 190 visa. he's wanting to apply for either solid plasterer or painting trade worker with 9 years working experience (no formal qualifications though) so we have been informed he would need to do RTO then SS. 

My question is has anybody else been down this route and can shed some light on the assessment requirements? 

Thank you


----------



## akilm2004 (Mar 25, 2015)

kayvee20 said:


> I plan to do the same.....asap....IELTS not yet done.....
> 
> Karen


I am planning that route. ACS done with positive reply, IELTS cleared with 7 in all, VIC state nomination launched for skill 262111 and awaiting the response from them after that EOI will follow


----------

